# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  counting as stress relief

## merc

I am aware that I have or had anxiety disorder tendencies all my life. Yet, I don't consider my self OCD. Yet, counting,  I used to count the bricks in the wall when waiting for the bus to go home in elementary school. I used to count the ceiling lights at church as a kid. The tiles in the the floor. I think I mostly used it to combat boredom in boring situations that adults make you wait quietly in or when I had no friend and i didn't want to socialize with someone because they were mean or a jerk or something. 

When would something like counting be considered a problem? Like when it would morph into I need to count all the bricks. Did any of you have strange coping mechanisms as children? I think todays kids with their fidget spinners and phones etc.

----------


## L

Does it cause you stress or anxiety or does it take it away?

----------

